

Why the Netherlands Is Telling Its Tech Startups to Leave the Country - MKais
http://www.forbes.com/sites/karstenstrauss/2015/06/22/why-the-netherlands-is-telling-its-tech-startups-to-leave-the-country/

======
mmaldacker
> the Netherlands has fewer than 17 million residents and a language that
> nobody else speaks

If you don't count the flemish in Belgium (about 6-7 million people). In
addition, (almost) everybody speaks english.

> One of the hardships Dutch startups face, says Kroes, is overcoming the
> natural Dutch tendency to be humble.

Really? This is not the impression I get from the Dutch. Belgians love to make
fun of Dutch people for being arrogant. There is also a very strong culture of
entrepreneurship in the Netherlands, starting and having a successful company
is highly regarded. And there are already a few successful startups, like
ticketswap which recently opened in several other countries.

